# RAMROD Ticket Auction (June 16th - July 1st)



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

If you or your friends missed out in this year's RAMROD Lottery, you still have a chance to grab a registration ticket via the RAMROD eBay Ticket Lottery. Each year, we set aside a number of tickets for the auction with all proceeds given to Washington's National Park Fund for supporting our amazing Mount Rainier National Park.

For more information, see: RAMROD Auction


----------

